# Purchase Bulk Laptops



## Simister

I wish to buy about 100 - 200 used (aprox 3 years old) laptop computers. I notice that all the computer companies selling refurbished units market them for about $250. Does anyone know where I can buy bulk lots. I am interested to know where the  refurbished laptop / desktop retailers buy their bulk stock. I am quite happy to purchase units that are also not working.


----------



## powerpack

3 year old laptops? In the garbage. 

Let me get this straight you will buy non working notebooks?

What do you pay, I might send you Pizza boxes if you pay enough?

Are you a bot?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Simister said:


> I wish to buy about 100 - 200 used (aprox 3 years old) laptop computers. I notice that all the computer companies selling refurbished units market them for about $250. Does anyone know where I can buy bulk lots. I am interested to know where the  refurbished laptop / desktop retailers buy their bulk stock. I am quite happy to purchase units that are also not working.



There are several IT companies that deal with the disposal and re-distribution of off lease computers. You could probably buy a bulk of them without an operating system for a decent amount. The small computer shop I work for uses Intechra, and we get machines for anywhere from $70-200 a piece, so you could spend a good $20K on 100 laptops.

The three biggest I know of are:

Intechra
ReTech
EPC

I had another one in mind, but I can't think of it at the moment.


----------



## powerpack

voyagerfan99 said:


> There are several IT companies that deal with the disposal and re-distribution of off lease computers. You could probably buy a bulk of them without an operating system for a decent amount. The small computer shop I work for uses Intechra, and we get machines for anywhere from $70-200 a piece, so you could spend a good $20K on 100 laptops.
> 
> The three biggest I know of are:
> 
> Intechra
> ReTech
> EPC
> 
> I had another one in mind, but I can't think of it at the moment.


Honestly if the bot didn't already know that do think it will do well in that business? I think not.

I guess other than if he wants a government contract and then we all know how well spent that money would be.


----------



## Simister

voyagerfan99 said:


> There are several IT companies that deal with the disposal and re-distribution of off lease computers. You could probably buy a bulk of them without an operating system for a decent amount. The small computer shop I work for uses Intechra, and we get machines for anywhere from $70-200 a piece, so you could spend a good $20K on 100 laptops.
> 
> The three biggest I know of are:
> 
> Intechra
> ReTech
> EPC
> 
> I had another one in mind, but I can't think of it at the moment.


Thanks for the info. I will check them out during the week. I don't need an operating system on the units. Appreciate your help.


----------



## ian

Since you are in Australia
You may want to check out the following two auction sites, I know pickles does sell ex government and business lots, have been to their auctions before
http://www.pickles.com.au/general/auctions/computers/
and
http://www.graysonline.com/computers-and-electronics


----------



## voyagerfan99

ian said:


> Since you are in Australia
> You may want to check out the following two auction sites, I know pickles does sell ex government and business lots, have been to their auctions before
> http://www.pickles.com.au/general/auctions/computers/
> and
> http://www.graysonline.com/computers-and-electronics



I didn't even notice he was in Australia


----------



## Simister

Thanks Ian


----------

